
RIP Windows: 2008 - transburgh
http://www.centernetworks.com/adobe-air-windows-killer
======
fiaz
I would be hard pressed to be convinced that going 100% web-based is 100% a
good thing. I think that's simply overestimating the value of web-based
technology over the human desire for having different modalities of doing
things. While different technologies may come into fashion and push others out
of fashion, the human desire for having choices will NEVER go out of fashion.

Perhaps the title of the article should be, "EVOLVE Windows 2008 (into
something different)", but that doesn't sound as sexy as what's given.

------
noonespecial
So we get what, another proprietary software stack, this time from adobe, to
be the new new replacement "OS" of the future.

The king is dead, long live the king?

------
Tichy
The word "Java" kept ringing in my head while I read that article.

------
andr
Adobe is rather smart to use the traction behind Flash to take on Microsoft,
but it's not that easy. I don't know if many of you have tried .NET, but it's
quite a powerful and well-designed platform (surprising for Microsoft). It
also has the smartest languages of any mainstream development environment (F#
and C# 3.0). Flex and Air cover maybe 1/10 of the features .NET has and it's
going to be a few more years at the very least before it's a serious
competition to Microsoft.

------
mdemare
RIP Microsoft: 2007

<http://paulgraham.com/microsoft.html>

------
mleonhard
I'm waiting for a company to release a truly generic virtual machine that
works in the browser and standalone.

------
mixmax
The obituary is a bit premature methinks...

